# enlarged pancreatic head dx



## ilvchopin (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the clos dif code, now does anyone know if there is an ICD-9 code for "enlarged pancreatic head"? or would it go under something else?
Thanks.


----------



## HNISHA (Mar 3, 2010)

I would use 751.7


----------



## donidee (Mar 4, 2010)

I would use 793.7 or other abnormal scan code that revealed the enlarged pancreatic head. If all else fails there is always 577.8 other dis of the pancreas.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Mar 4, 2010)

To me 577.8 would be the closest to what you would need.


----------



## HNISHA (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with you all that this is a congenital code. However, I chose the code 751.7 from ICD 9 index list. 

Hypertrophy - ->
      Pancreas (congenital). --> 751.7

This dx is taken becs the word "congenital" is inside the punctuation () which is a nonessential modifier. It may be present or abscent in the statement of a disease. 

I would appreciate if anybody can give their thoughts on this....

Thanks


----------

